# LMDC or CMH



## hope32 (Oct 24, 2010)

which one is better.


----------



## iamscrewed (Jan 24, 2011)

CMH


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

CMH.


----------



## hope32 (Oct 24, 2010)

thnx. having a hard time deciding. because ive gotten a call for lmdc, but their last date for fee submission is tomorrow, and cmh wont tell till the 31st as their website states. anyone have any sources in cmh who could tell whether there are any chances of the list being displayed earlier.


----------



## iamscrewed (Jan 24, 2011)

Nope


----------



## hope32 (Oct 24, 2010)

and what about FMH and LMDC. 
any more opinions....


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

FMH is good aswell, LMDC is the CHILLEST medical college of Lahore..Almost on the same level,but people prefer FMH.


----------

